

Sudo appears to have only one core developer - feld
http://www.sudo.ws/repos/sudo?revcount=1000

======
TheLoneWolfling
I was going to say this:

"And? It's a simple tool. It's not exactly the most complex thing in the world
- it's not as though it _needs_ multiple developers, as if/when the current
dev drops the project another can easily step over".

And then I started flipping through some of the code. Man, sudo is complex.
Much more so than one would naively assume.

~~~
cakes
I started to have that same thought and so looked at the code and of course my
next thought was along the lines of "Well...I mean it isn't like it changes
that much, right?" and realized that I probably use such a tiny subset of what
sudo can do.

There is a lot more in the man page than I expected not to mention options I
can even fathom needing (for myself, yet).

~~~
likeclockwork
You inspired me to read the sudo manpage, which I don't know if I've ever
done.

Found "sudo -e", so convenient.

------
zck
I'm not sure this is quite right -- it looks like all commits have the name of
the maintainer, but two of the most recent 5 commits have in the comment that
they're from someone else:
[http://www.sudo.ws/repos/sudo/rev/33267d6243aa?revcount=1000](http://www.sudo.ws/repos/sudo/rev/33267d6243aa?revcount=1000)
is "from Steven Soulen" and
[http://www.sudo.ws/repos/sudo/rev/a246f9054395?revcount=1000](http://www.sudo.ws/repos/sudo/rev/a246f9054395?revcount=1000)
is "from Frank Denis".

I then went back 25 commits, and there aren't any others marked this way.

~~~
jedisct1
I don't know about the ldap patch.

But the second one is a patch I sent to OpenBSD. Apparently the portable
version of sudo keeps an up-to-date copy of this file.

Sudo is a super useful tool, and Todd has made a wonderful job at maintaining
it for the past 20 years or so.

Most opensource projects have only one maintainer. This is not necessarily a
bad thing; it oftens allows them to iterate quickly. And it doesn't mean the
code is only read by one pair of eyeballs either. In particuler, sudo is part
of OpenBSD, and other OpenBSD developers take a look at the changes when a new
version gets merged.

------
feld
... and sudo is insanely complex. Maybe a funding drive should happen like for
gnupg...

~~~
jonas21
Is it "insanely complex"? sudo seems like the sort of tool that could (and
should) be kept extremely simple.

~~~
jack9
You can browse it:
[http://www.sudo.ws/repos/sudo/file/777dc5a17bf3](http://www.sudo.ws/repos/sudo/file/777dc5a17bf3)

------
rurban
Looks like a healthy project to me, where the author cared and stayed. Not
like other projects which got dumbed down by their contributors or takeovers.
One is the best you can expect.

